# Sleep 'boosts brain cell numbers'



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2013)

Scientists believe they have discovered a new reason why we need to sleep - it replenishes a type of brain cell.

Sleep ramps up the production of cells that go on to make an insulating material known as myelin which protects our brain's circuitry.

The findings, so far in mice, could lead to insights about sleep's role in brain repair and growth as well as the disease MS, says the Wisconsin team.

The work is in the Journal of Neuroscience.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23932577


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2013)

Cant agree, that would Dad was a genius, as he sleeps 20 hours a day.    Nah, I think think they are wrong.   Sorry


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2013)

Complained to my GP about my disturbed sleep problems and when we had finished slagging of my snoring wife he recommended this site set up by Forth Valley NHS:

http://www.moodjuice.scot.nhs.uk/mildmoderate/entry.asp

When you've got past all the stuff about depression and suicide (hope he didn;t get the wrong idea, lol) you will get to: http://www.moodjuice.scot.nhs.uk/mildmoderate/SleepProblems.asp


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2013)

It must be bed time !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2013)

Dont feel any different this morn !  Havnt done the Times crossword yet


----------

